# Angel Eyes



## DiabLoArGentiNo1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sup guys..just picked up an 2.5S..

I'd def like to start off with HID's, and I came accross these angel eye headlights..

üm•nitza | 925·922·5777 BMW Angel Eyes | Lexus Angel Eyes | Nissan Daylight Demon Eyes Angel Eyes | Auto Parts

here's a pic of them in action

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/4/web/316000-316999/316366_221_full.jpg

I asked my best bud about them, who happens to a know a few things about nissan and he told me that they aren't worth it (and he's gonna kick my ass for making this post)..

His reasons were pretty legit tho, he mentioned that they are a major pain to install, there's a good chance of them to leak, and they don't last too long..

I'm pretty sure he's right and that they aren't worth it, but I was just wondering you guys' opinion because I think with some eyelids they would look great..

thanks


----------



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

You could always just HID headlhights and angel eye fog lights because that would be cheaper and easier to install. To install angel eye headlights you have to remove the plastic clear cover from the headlights. To do this you have to put the headlight in the oven they pry it apart. The oven loosens the silicone. If you like it get it but they are a pain in the ass.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Personally, your friend is an idiot. These are by far the best mod available for the Altima. They completely change the look, though covertly, and don't cost that much. Installation isn't 'difficult', it's just very meticulous. You have to take your time and be careful.

They should last as long as you own the car, or longer. I've had mine for ~2 years with them on all the time, and I drive a lot. I love 'em, and by far the best mod. 

\/ \/ Pics in there \/ \/


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

LSUtigerME said:


> These are by far the best mod available for the Altima.


Wow. That's really going out on a limb there, isn't it? What really changes the look are the combination of the angel eyes AND the eyelids. As far as being the "best mod," it REALLY depends on what you're looking for. If you're going for performance, a CAI is one of the best mods. If you're going for looks, there are many other mods out there that will change the look of your vehicle without requiring disassembly of your front end.

Keep in mind I'm not doubting the fact that they change the look of your vehicle... Combined with the eyelids, it looks great (very BMW-esque). With the proper care taken during the install they can last a decent amount of time, it's just that one minor mistake can lead to either a blown bulb or condensation inside your headlight fixture. The latter is easy to fix, the former will make you want to shoot your car or kick a dog.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

LSUtigerME said:


> Personally, your friend is an idiot. These are by far the best mod available for the Altima. They completely change the look, though covertly, and don't cost that much. Installation isn't 'difficult', it's just very meticulous. You have to take your time and be careful.
> 
> They should last as long as you own the car, or longer. I've had mine for ~2 years with them on all the time, and I drive a lot. I love 'em, and by far the best mod.
> 
> \/ \/ Pics in there \/ \/


your friend is an idiot ??? you're ridiculously funny and quite ignorant... this is coming from a person who didn't spend $200 on worthless angel eyes but instead spent $10,000 on parts to make his 2.5 the fastest one around. i'm an idiot for not wanting my friends headlights to leak, fog up and have to go out and buy a new set of them ? 

funny. best mod available for an altima ? best mod if you only care about looks... but that's alright i can just tell your way of doing things is all show no go.

not starting beef but watch the statements you make you retard.... want me to list things that i consider to be real mods .. that were actually on my 2.5 ?

how about cams ?
how about headers with straight pipe?
how about UR pulley?
how about QR pro?
how about sway bars and strut bars?
how about a stillen big brake kit?
how about a 75 wet shot of zex ?
how about a fully custom mandrel bent exhaust?
how about ANGEL EYES? (UM. FOR SOME REASON THIS ONE DOESN'T LOOK RIGHT)

^^^ and your sitting there saying angel eyes are the best mod for an altima ?
seriously bro your concept of mods is completely absurd since i can just tell you focus on looks much rather than performance.

and i don't think angels eyes are worth the trouble of baking, separating, meticulously installing, resealing and risking leaks.
much rather spend 200 on dinner. 
and if i'm an idiot for wanting go instead of show... then let it be 

sincerely, the idiot friend


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

For only $150 (mine were $130) they are by far the best mod. You can change the look of the car, for very little money.

And, you're calling me a retard for spending $200 (actually $130) on Angel eyes on my *2.5* when you spent $10000 on a car that cost $16k and you still can't beat the exact same model (3.5) that costs only 21k.

CAI is not the best mod. Sure, it looks good in the bay, but you risk water ingestion (LA) and you lose low end torque due to the length of the tube.

Angel eyes are not hard to install. If you can install half of the other stuff listed, you can handle angel eyes. Fogging is not anything to worry about if sealed back up properly. I have no fogging and I just re-used the sealant that remained in the lights, none added. Also, if they did fog, all you'd have to do is dry them out, then stick them back in and reseal, no need to purchase a new set.

You have to realize it's a 2.5. It's not made to be fast, and it's not going to be. Apparently you need to reconsider your concept of "fast". Sure the 2.5 is nice and has enough power for what it is, but throwing money at isn't going to make it impressive at the track. For 10k, I'd want to be moving faster than 14s.

For the price you pay for most of the stuff listed, it isn't worth it. Warranty, and just plain no return for the price. You go to dinner with $130, I'll buy a new car with your $10k.

Just consider what you want to do with the car, and go from there. Is a QR powered 2.5 Nissan Altima family sedan worth dumping thousands of dollars of performance parts into? You decide.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Is it worth dumping thousands of dollars into? Sure, spending thousands of dollars won't make it a Ferrari at the track, but then again, you've spent quite a bit yourself to customize it to look the way you want, and a lot of people won't agree with your choices.

We can go on FOREVER about how DiabloArgentino1 can spend his money, but when it comes down to it, every part you buy comes with trade offs. Price, looks, performance, what it takes to install the part (labor, tools, chemicals)... They must all be considered. 

Ask yourself this, Diablo: Do you feel confident enough to do the installation properly, and is it worth the risk of it not working properly, keeping in mind the baking and the fact that you have to take apart your front end and treat the bulbs like eggshells? If you don't want to install it, can you cough up a little extra to get someone to do it for you? If you can handle all of that, then go for it. If not, then there are other things you can spend your money on.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

LSUtigerME said:


> And, you're calling me a retard for spending $200 (actually $130) on Angel eyes on my *2.5* when you spent $10000 on a car that cost $16k and you still can't beat the exact same model (3.5) that costs only 21k.
> 
> CAI is not the best mod. Sure, it looks good in the bay, but you risk water ingestion (LA) and you lose low end torque due to the length of the tube.
> 
> ...


CAI intake is the best bang for you buck performance part out there... not a cosmetic one. the same risk you take with your headlights fogging up is the one you take with water getting in the engine. only an idiot would drive through a flood knowing they have an intake tube going down to their bumper.

To remove my headlights over .. and over.. and over.. and over again because they fogged up. sounds silly. i have no time to sit at home with a blow dryer trying to get the condensation out.

to dump 10k into a car that is a base model piece of shit and see it go down the quarter mile and pull off constant low 13s i think that's pretty impressive... sure as hell it is no dragster. but when a big ass family sedan powered by a shitty QR goes down the track and pulls those numbers off i consider it to be a quick 2.5.

as far as warranty goes... i don't care. i have access to free labor and very cheap parts. the day i blow an engine a QR or a VQ or anything else i'll have a lower mileage one in the car that same week.

i look at things from my point of view.. i get satisfaction out of dumping money into a car that no one else would dump money into and have it move instead of it looking flashy.

diablo is my boy and if he decides to do his angel eyes i'm more than willing to help... and i bet i could do a great job at it. but one thing is for sure i wouldn't try it on my own car. =]


all this for angel eyes ??? HELL NO.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

^ You're reading way too much into the bad experiences. You do not have to remove bumper to install angel eyes. It takes me 20 minutes to get the headlights out w/o removing the bumper, and I'm sure you could do it just as quick. If you seal them up correctly, you won't have a problem with fogging. I've done two installs, and I've talked to another guy who has done multiple, and we both just simply put 'em back in the oven and pushed them together with no fogging issues, ever. It's not this horrible, recurring ordeal you're making it out to be.

For $150, it's a worthwhile mod. Sure, so is a CAI (or WAI). I don't track my car, and chances are most 2.5ers don't either. If you (Diablo), care more about racing your QR, then spend the money (save it) on other mods. But as far as looking good, and unique, you can't go wrong with the Angel eyes. The install is not as hard as everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

I actually cleared me headlights and I decided I am never opening my headlights again. It was the biggest bitch in the world. The end result it condensation and deformed headlights because it would come apart by prying with little strength. I am just going to get pre cleared headlights so they aren't deformed, install my HID's in there and call it a day.


----------



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

LSUtigerME said:


> ^ You're reading way too much into the bad experiences. You do not have to remove bumper to install angel eyes. It takes me 20 minutes to get the headlights out w/o removing the bumper, and I'm sure you could do it just as quick. If you seal them up correctly, you won't have a problem with fogging. I've done two installs, and I've talked to another guy who has done multiple, and we both just simply put 'em back in the oven and pushed them together with no fogging issues, ever. It's not this horrible, recurring ordeal you're making it out to be.
> 
> For $150, it's a worthwhile mod. Sure, so is a CAI (or WAI). I don't track my car, and chances are most 2.5ers don't either. If you (Diablo), care more about racing your QR, then spend the money (save it) on other mods. But as far as looking good, and unique, you can't go wrong with the Angel eyes. The install is not as hard as everyone makes it out to be.


What the fuck kind of Altima do you have? There are 2 bolts underneath the headlights. How would you get them out without taking off the bumper?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

LSUtigerME said:


> ^
> 
> For $150, it's a worthwhile mod. Sure, so is a CAI (or WAI). I don't track my car, and chances are most 2.5ers don't either. If you (Diablo), care more about racing your QR, then spend the money (save it) on other mods. * But as far as looking good, and unique, you can't go wrong with the Angel eyes.* The install is not as hard as everyone makes it out to be.


Finally something we can both agree on. Now _you_ have a point.

and how the hell do you take off ur headlights without ur bumper coming off?

because no matter what i try. i always have to at least DROP the bumper.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

GeekyPunk said:


> What the fuck kind of Altima do you have? There are 2 bolts underneath the headlights. How would you get them out without taking off the bumper?




LMFAO


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Right, it's two bolts under the fender. No need to pull it off and set it aside. Just remove the two bolts, and let it hang. It saves you a little time, and you don't have to worry about lining everything up when reinstalling. Technically, it's not "removing" the bumper, as in the dramatic picture posted.

Again, to the OP, the install is not as hard everyone is making it to be. That seems to be your biggest hang-up, since you were obviously considering them before. It's a kitchen table job, where you just have to work slowly and carefully.



DiabLoArGentiNo1 said:


> ...His reasons were pretty legit tho, he mentioned that they are a major pain to install, there's a good chance of them to leak, and they don't last too long..


Not that bad to install, as I've been trying to say. Just be careful, and work slowly. It'll go fine.

Not a chance to leak if sealed properly, which is basically reheating and squeezing. It's been mentioned before to use some clamps to help, though it's not necessary.

They'll last longer than you own the car, even if you leave them on every time the car is on.


----------



## DiabLoArGentiNo1 (Feb 11, 2007)

lol! geez..i didn't know this forum was a contest to see who's the biggest nissan expert =P (my vote would go to cdmorenot tho for #1 wiseass =D)

anyways..for the people who gave their input..thanks..i actually liked the suggestion of HID kit and angel eyes for my headlights..that'd be pretty hot and not as much hassle..i'm actually going to look into that

and as far as the whole little arguement over dumping money on a 2.5 etc etc..its all a matter of opinion..i, like cdmorenot, think it's a good time to freshen up a family sedan and make it unique, while others would just rather dump money on something thats more powerful..no need to argue tho

so..angel eye foglights..am i looking at making them angel eyes myself or are those actually available?


----------



## DiabLoArGentiNo1 (Feb 11, 2007)

and LSU...FSU seminoles = best team in the southeast haha =P


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

DiabLoArGentiNo1 said:


> lol! geez..i didn't know this forum was a contest to see who's the biggest nissan expert =P (my vote would go to cdmorenot tho for #1 wiseass =D)
> 
> anyways..for the people who gave their input..thanks..i actually liked the suggestion of HID kit and angel eyes for my headlights..that'd be pretty hot and not as much hassle..i'm actually going to look into that
> 
> ...


angel eye fog lights are available.

and screw you. I'm no wise ass. you're just a ricer.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

DiabLoArGentiNo1 said:


> and LSU...FSU seminoles = best team in the southeast haha =P


Puhlease... Just lucky you guys are in the ACC, not the SEC for some real competition.

Angel eye fogs are available, but their output isn't too great. It's a narrow beam, rather than a wide shallow beam. Also, the angel eyes don't match the umnitza angel eyes at all.


----------



## DiabLoArGentiNo1 (Feb 11, 2007)

cdmorenot said:


> angel eye fog lights are available.
> 
> and screw you. I'm no wise ass. you're just a ricer.


rofl noo you're taking MY jokes!! =/

and PSSSSSH @ SEC..acc baby! or well..big east for my hometown lol


----------



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

Hella Optilux Angel Eyes Foglights Kit - H71010371 - HELLA88194 By Hella from LMPerformance, Inc.


----------



## DiabLoArGentiNo1 (Feb 11, 2007)

GeekyPunk said:


> Hella Optilux Angel Eyes Foglights Kit - H71010371 - HELLA88194 By Hella from LMPerformance, Inc.


awesome..def gonna see if i go with those


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's some pictures of those installed on an 04. He also has angel eyes (umnitza), but those pictures aren't working anymore.


----------



## esejoker402 (Jan 30, 2007)

*why dosnt some one that has done it before buy a whole sale lot of angel eyes and headlights and install them then sell them on ebay?*


----------



## esejoker402 (Jan 30, 2007)

why dosnt some one that has done it before buy a whole sale lot of angel eyes and headlights and install them then sell them on ebay?


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

^ Because the return is minimum. Headlights run aroun $200 + $150 for angel eyes. How many people would pay $400 (only $50 profit) for a set of angel eye headlights? Normally, me and the above guy Rick offer install services for $100. 

Plus, why would those with angel eyes want everyone to have them? Their whole appeal is based on exclusivity.


----------



## DiabLoArGentiNo1 (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks for the pics LSU, those look pretty good actually..


----------



## esejoker402 (Jan 30, 2007)

LSUtigerME said:


> ^ Because the return is minimum. Headlights run aroun $200 + $150 for angel eyes. How many people would pay $400 (only $50 profit) for a set of angel eye headlights? Normally, me and the above guy Rick offer install services for $100.
> 
> Plus, why would those with angel eyes want everyone to have them? Their whole appeal is based on exclusivity.


well i rpobly would lol ill let u know if i decide to go with that look for my car


----------

